# One Hit Wonder- Milkman



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

With Great excitement I received my Milkman bottle yesterday from @Sir Vape (great guys to deal with) . Decided to try it last night, put it into the tank, took a few pulls and Uuuuurrrrrg tasted slightly of strawberry syrup and a burnt, ashtray taste, thought Id burnt out a coil, changed that and the same thing....Kept trying to vape it to see if the taste would change, so much so that my tounge is sore this morning. I eventually gave up and decided to give it a try this morning when my taste buds were well rested.

Same thing.. even changed my tank this morning to a take that normally gives me amazing flavours.
Same thing... yuk, yuk yuk!!!

There is definitely something wrong with this bottle, so disappointed


----------



## VapeDude (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> With Great excitement I received my Milkman bottle yesterday from @Sir Vape (great guys to deal with) . Decided to try it last night, put it into the tank, took a few pulls and Uuuuurrrrrg tasted slightly of strawberry syrup and a burnt, ashtray taste, thought Id burnt out a coil, changed that and the same thing....Kept trying to vape it to see if the taste would change, so much so that my tounge is sore this morning. I eventually gave up and decided to give it a try this morning when my taste buds were well rested.
> 
> Same thing.. even changed my tank this morning to a take that normally gives me amazing flavours.
> Same thing... yuk, yuk yuk!!!
> ...



Hey man, what tank are you vaping it in ? Remember this juice is 80/20 VG/PG so it won't wick nicely in most tanks, definitely more of a dripper juice.

*Edit Sorry I only saw you were a lady now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

oh no, that does not sound right at all. 

How many mg is it & what is your vape setup?

This is my favourite juice of all time and I can assure you it should be sweet strawberry goodness!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rashid Essop Moosa (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> With Great excitement I received my Milkman bottle yesterday from @Sir Vape (great guys to deal with) . Decided to try it last night, put it into the tank, took a few pulls and Uuuuurrrrrg tasted slightly of strawberry syrup and a burnt, ashtray taste, thought Id burnt out a coil, changed that and the same thing....Kept trying to vape it to see if the taste would change, so much so that my tounge is sore this morning. I eventually gave up and decided to give it a try this morning when my taste buds were well rested.
> 
> Same thing.. even changed my tank this morning to a take that normally gives me amazing flavours.
> Same thing... yuk, yuk yuk!!!
> ...


If you arent enjoying the milkman juice i would be more than willing to buy it off you pm me if you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> Hey man, what tank are you vaping it in ? Remember this juice is 80/20 VG/PG so it won't wick nicely in most tanks, definitely more of a dripper juice.
> 
> *Edit Sorry I only saw you were a lady now


 All my Juices are 80/20, Cant do higher PG and they taste amazing , I was using the Cubis and the Nebox to taste this @VapeDude


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> All my Juices are 80/20, Cant do higher PG and they taste amazing , I was using the Cubis and the Nebox to taste this @VapeDude



I can understand why the cub is might have given it a foul taste but the Nebox should have given it a different flavour. Have you tried dripping it? Where in Jhb are you situated?


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

VapeDude said:


> Hey man, what tank are you vaping it in ? Remember this juice is 80/20 VG/PG so it won't wick nicely in most tanks, definitely more of a dripper juice.
> 
> *Edit Sorry I only saw you were a lady now





Rashid Essop Moosa said:


> If you arent enjoying the milkman juice i would be more than willing to buy it off you pm me if you want


 @Rashid, Id be happy to sell to you but Im worried that there is actually something wrong with this bottle


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

RipeAvo said:


> I can understand why the cub is might have given it a foul taste but the Nebox should have given it a different flavour. Have you tried dripping it? Where in Jhb are you situated?


 @RipeAvo , That's what I thought so I used the Nebox to try again.. exact same flavour! I don't own a dripper  Im in Woodmead JHB


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

RipeAvo said:


> oh no, that does not sound right at all.
> 
> How many mg is it & what is your vape setup?
> 
> This is my favourite juice of all time and I can assure you it should be sweet strawberry goodness!


 Its 3mg


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

@Chezzig , Sorry to hear but you're not alone. Taste is very subjective. I held out for months while everyone raved about Milkman, eventually I gave in and bought. I was very disappointed. The same goes for Hazeworks Scream. This has happened more times than I care to remember - most recent Milk Lab Frappe, I just don't taste the coffee, only get a cereal taste which I don't like - now I'm sitting with 1 3/4 bottles. One cannot blame the juice, to most it probably does taste like cake to a starving Somali farmer, but to maybe a few it just doesn't do it. You just got to push the disappointment aside & stay positive. I've eventually found 1 juice I like out of hundreds. When one finds the juice profiles one likes and buy according to that, but at the same time exercising level headed constraint to buy everything, you'll win. Just my few cents of experience.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Its 3mg


I can maybe meet up with you with my dripper & test it. 
I have done 2 of these bottles so I can tell you if its off or not.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> @Chezzig , Sorry to hear but you're not alone. Taste is very subjective. I held out for months while everyone raved about Milkman, eventually I gave in and bought. I was very disappointed. The same goes for Hazeworks Scream. This has happened more times than I care to remember - most recent Milk Lab Frappe, I just don't taste the coffee, only get a cereal taste which I don't like - now I'm sitting with 1 3/4 bottles. One cannot blame the juice, to most it probably does taste like cake to a starving Somali farmer, but to maybe a few it just doesn't do it. You just got to push the disappointment aside & stay positive. I've eventually found 1 juice I like out of hundreds. When one finds the juice profiles one likes and buy according to that, but at the same time exercising level headed constraint to buy everything, you'll win. Just my few cents of experience.


 @Deckie , this juice is in the flavour profile that I love.. NCV Strab is so spot on in flavour its scary.. But this tastes burnt, like an Ashtray burnt.. which I shouldn't be tasting at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> I've eventually found 1 juice I like out of hundreds.



@Deckie I'm in the same boat as you... what is your number one juice as a matter of interest?


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

RipeAvo said:


> I can maybe meet up with you with my dripper & test it.
> I have done 2 of these bottles so I can tell you if its off or not.


 That would be awesome  Where about are you in JHB?


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Deckie , this juice is in the flavour profile that I love.. NCV Strab is so spot on in flavour its scary.. But this tastes burnt, like an Ashtray burnt.. which I shouldn't be tasting at all.


@Chezzig if you're getting that ashtray burnt taste then I definitely think there's some not lekker about that particular bottle. Hope you get sorted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

I work in Randburg but I live in Fourways, I could pop-by tonight? 


Chezzig said:


> That would be awesome  Where about are you in JHB?


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

I work in Randburg but I live in Fourways, I could pop-by tonight? 


Chezzig said:


> That would be awesome  Where about are you in JHB?


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> @Chezzig if you're getting that ashtray burnt taste then I definitely think there's some not lekker about that particular bottle. Hope you get sorted.


 I have mailed Sirvape so lets see what they suggest


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

RipeAvo said:


> I work in Randburg but I live in Fourways, I could pop-by tonight?


 Thanks so much @RipeAvo , Ill be in Ruimsig tonight  I have mailed Sirvape so lets see what they say, If Im battling then ill def give you a shout and arrange something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (28/1/16)

Funny, story. I got exactly the taste you are describing with my bottle from vapecartel a while back. It's still steeping in my drawer however.


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Deckie I'm in the same boat as you... what is your number one juice as a matter of interest?


Morning @Rob Fisher. Orion Northern Star, this I can just vape & vape all day and every time I have a pull, I'm happy. I did try Hazeworks Startup & Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - I found the lemon too raw and not enough creamy biscuit - but close enough. I seems us old wise owls are more fussy than most but maybe we've earned the right to be.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RipeAvo (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Thanks so much @RipeAvo , Ill be in Ruimsig tonight  I have mailed Sirvape so lets see what they say, If Im battling then ill def give you a shout and arrange something


no problem. hope they can help you out.


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Vape_r said:


> Funny, story. I got exactly the taste you are describing with my bottle from vapecartel a while back. It's still steeping in my drawer however.


 Hmmmmmm ..... @Vape_r , What did Vapecartel say? surely these Juices don't need weeks and weeks of steeping?


----------



## BibbyBubbly (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> With Great excitement I received my Milkman bottle yesterday from @Sir Vape (great guys to deal with) . Decided to try it last night, put it into the tank, took a few pulls and Uuuuurrrrrg tasted slightly of strawberry syrup and a burnt, ashtray taste, thought Id burnt out a coil, changed that and the same thing....Kept trying to vape it to see if the taste would change, so much so that my tounge is sore this morning. I eventually gave up and decided to give it a try this morning when my taste buds were well rested.
> 
> Same thing.. even changed my tank this morning to a take that normally gives me amazing flavours.
> Same thing... yuk, yuk yuk!!!
> ...


Shame @Chezzig, its awful when you are disappointed in a juice you were so eager to get! I agree with @Deckie though, taste is extremely subjective. I love Milk Lab Frappe, would have bought Deckie's leftovers anytime, but I bought 3 x 100 ml bottles of it last week! As much as I love vaping, its very frustrating to find the juices you like, as you end up with a drawer full of juice you are never going to be able to stomach. But hey, when you find I juice you do like, its heaven! On the plus side, you might get a dripper much sooner than you anticipated! As I mentioned to you before, a dripper makes a huge difference to the flavor. In my opinion, some juices are meant for tanks and other for drippers.

In my opinion it is better to find a local brand you like, because they are more readily available and most times cheaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher. Orion Northern Star, this I can just vape & vape all day and every time I have a pull, I'm happy. I did try Hazeworks Startup & Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - I found the lemon too raw and not enough creamy biscuit - but close enough. I seems us old wise owls are more fussy than most but maybe we've earned the right to be.



100% @Deckie! And yes we have earned the right... I assume you are not a menthol lover?


----------



## Vape_r (28/1/16)

I didn't contact them actually. Because it's happened to me with so many juices before. Where I don't like it straight away but after a few weeks it's a completely different taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Shame @Chezzig, its awful when you are disappointed in a juice you were so eager to get! I agree with @Deckie though, taste is extremely subjective. I love Milk Lab Frappe, would have bought Deckie's leftovers anytime, but I bought 3 x 100 ml bottles of it last week! As much as I love vaping, its very frustrating to find the juices you like, as you end up with a drawer full of juice you are never going to be able to stomach. But hey, when you find I juice you do like, its heaven! On the plus side, you might get a dripper much sooner than you anticipated! As I mentioned to you before, a dripper makes a huge difference to the flavor. In my opinion, some juices are meant for tanks and other for drippers.
> 
> In my opinion it is better to find a local brand you like, because they are more readily available and most times cheaper.


 
@BiddyBubbly agreed, and yes a bit disappointed.. but hey ... I have juices I LOVE ... and a drawer full of juices I cant look at lololol. And still in search of the OMG Juice that I know is out there.

I might just be getting myself a dripper ..very soon!! ill be sure to ask for your advise when I do


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% @Deckie! And yes we have earned the right... I assume you are not a menthol lover?


@Rob Fisher I haven't ventured down that ally as yet but I'm pondering ordering a 30ml btl of Tropical ice from Vapour mountain but consider ordering 1 30ml a waste so I'll wait until I can justify it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher I haven't ventured down that ally as yet but I'm pondering ordering a 30ml btl of Tropical ice from Vapour mountain but consider ordering 1 30ml a waste so I'll wait until I can justify it.



Order a bottle of XXX as well. Have you tried Foggs Milky Way? If you don't like them I'll buy them off you.


----------



## Deckie (28/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order a bottle of XXX as well. Have you tried Foggs Milky Way? If you don't like them I'll buy them off you.


Yip I've tried milky way, didn't do it for me. Deal I'll order and see how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Deckie , this juice is in the flavour profile that I love.. NCV Strab is so spot on in flavour its scary.. But this tastes burnt, like an Ashtray burnt.. which I shouldn't be tasting at all.





Vape_r said:


> Funny, story. I got exactly the taste you are describing with my bottle from vapecartel a while back. It's still steeping in my drawer however.


I had exactly the same experience. I loved NCV StrawB and thought Milkman would fit the profile. After reading the compliments here I jumped in and bought a bottle. The first vape was . It did not taste right. I know that taste is subjective and at that time realised that I liked subtle flavours and not strong flavours with Witches Brew and Crème De La Crème being the only exception.

I let the bottle steep for 6 weeks and now its really mellowed out and very vapeable. I`ve used mine in a dripper and the Bellus tank as well. Check and compare with other vaper`s who have the juice to see if it is a problem with the batch or a "taste being subjective" thing. Maybe a good steep will do it justice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I had exactly the same experience. I loved NCV StrawB and thought Milkman would fit the profile. After reading the compliments here I jumped in and bought a bottle. The first vape was . It did not taste right. I know that taste is subjective and at that time realised that I liked subtle flavours and not strong flavours with Witches Brew and Crème De La Crème being the only exception.
> 
> I let the bottle steep for 6 weeks and now its really mellowed out and very vapeable. I`ve used mine in a dripper and the Bellus tank as well. Check and compare with other vaper`s who have the juice to see if it is a problem with the batch or a "taste being subjective" thing. Maybe a good steep will do it justice.


 Thank-you for the advice @Blu_Marlin , will try steeping it and see what happens  Will also see what others think and may even get @RipeAvo to taste for me.


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher I haven't ventured down that ally as yet but I'm pondering ordering a 30ml btl of Tropical ice from Vapour mountain but consider ordering 1 30ml a waste so I'll wait until I can justify it.


 They do 10 ml sample bottles @Deckie Tropical Ice is delicious as well as XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> With Great excitement I received my Milkman bottle yesterday from @Sir Vape (great guys to deal with) . Decided to try it last night, put it into the tank, took a few pulls and Uuuuurrrrrg tasted slightly of strawberry syrup and a burnt, ashtray taste, thought Id burnt out a coil, changed that and the same thing....Kept trying to vape it to see if the taste would change, so much so that my tounge is sore this morning. I eventually gave up and decided to give it a try this morning when my taste buds were well rested.
> 
> Same thing.. even changed my tank this morning to a take that normally gives me amazing flavours.
> Same thing... yuk, yuk yuk!!!
> ...



I remember this from my first experience with milk man, tasted like burnt/cooked strawberry and plastic 

I think it really needs to steep, at the volumes they are producing it's possible the juice arrives fresh, quite a few people have told me it improves if you leave it for a few weeks.

Not knocking the juice, everyone has different tastebuds and luckily there's a lot of choice out there. 

A recent Strawberry discovery for me was Complex Chaos's Strawberry Desire, surprised there's not more hype around that one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/1/16)

method1 said:


> I remember this from my first experience with milk man, tasted like burnt/cooked strawberry and plastic
> I think it really needs to steep, at the volumes they are producing it's possible the juice arrives fresh, quite a few people have told me it improves if you leave it for a few weeks.
> 
> Not knocking the juice, everyone has different tastebuds and luckily there's a lot of choice out there.
> ...


There are plenty underhyped juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

method1 said:


> I remember this from my first experience with milk man, tasted like burnt/cooked strawberry and plastic
> 
> I think it really needs to steep, at the volumes they are producing it's possible the juice arrives fresh, quite a few people have told me it improves if you leave it for a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 I'm so glad I'm not the only one... how was it after it steeped @method1 ?

Awesome, will definetly have a look at that.. have you had NCV Strawb? That is exactly like strawberry nesquick  Is strawberry desire Similar?


----------



## VapeDude (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one... how was it after it steeped @method1 ?
> 
> Awesome, will definetly have a look at that.. have you had NCV Strawb? That is exactly like strawberry nesquick  Is strawberry desire Similar?



Very interesting read this thread. Because I think Milkman tastes fantastic wheras NCV Strawb smells awesome, but tastes very muted.

I think builds and setups come into play here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (28/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one... how was it after it steeped @method1 ?
> 
> Awesome, will definetly have a look at that.. have you had NCV Strawb? That is exactly like strawberry nesquick  Is strawberry desire Similar?



Haha everyone uses the "nesquik" analogy but to me I haven't had a juice that tastes like nesquik yet including international juices.
From the CC juice I get more of a strawberry custard.

As for the steeping, I sold mine before letting it steep, I did have a toot or two of a friends that had steeped and although familiar it did seem quite improved from my previous experience of it.


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

method1 said:


> Haha everyone uses the "nesquik" analogy but to me I haven't had a juice that tastes like nesquik yet including international juices.
> From the CC juice I get more of a strawberry custard.
> 
> As for the steeping, I sold mine before letting it steep, I did have a toot or two of a friends that had steeped and although familiar it did seem quite improved from my previous experience of it.


 Im going to use the NCV Juice again tonight  I must say it, also depends on the time of day you vape.. some juices sometimes taste amazing to me and other times they yuk.. so strange.


----------



## Sir Vape (28/1/16)

@Chezzig sorry to hear about this. I can't see it being the juice itself. We have sold a load of these from the same batch the last couple of days and no reports back that it tastes different. Like others say tastes are really subjective. Let it steep for awhile and see how it goes and keep us updated PLEASE. I know it sucks hyping yourself up for a juice and laying out the money and you are like huh!!! Done it many times myself so I get how you feel. Give it some time and if it still does not gel with you, you can def sell it on as the juice is always in demand.

Also pop us a mail on your next order and we can run through some profiles prior to your purchase and we will add a sample or two of some of our juices for you try as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig (28/1/16)

Sir Vape said:


> @Chezzig sorry to hear about this. I can't see it being the juice itself. We have sold a load of these from the same batch the last couple of days and no reports back that it tastes different. Like others say tastes are really subjective. Let it steep for awhile and see how it goes and keep us updated PLEASE. I know it sucks hyping yourself up for a juice and laying out the money and you are like huh!!! Done it many times myself so I get how you feel. Give it some time and if it still does not gel with you, you can def sell it on as the juice is always in demand.
> 
> Also pop us a mail on your next order and we can run through some profiles prior to your purchase and we will add a sample or two of some of our juices for you try as well.


 Thank-you @Sir Vape .. I actually want to order " The Raging Donut " tonight or tomorrow morning.. Im nervous, is it good?


----------



## VapeDude (28/1/16)

I see mentions of "burnt-plastic" here. I had that exact taste with The Vaping Rabbits Milk Man. That juice needed to steep like 2 months after I bought it before it tasted very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (28/1/16)

wazarmoto said:


> There are plenty underhyped juices.


As are there overhyped juices. I have gone through so much money in my quest for the ever elusive ADV and have been disappointed so many times. It really is a subjective thing, but I have found a couple of juices now that I like. The only juice that I absolutely love though is Charlie's Chalk Dust - Honey Badger, but it's too expensive to be my ADV. It just hits the spot every time.

I recently discovered Five Points juice range, local Cape Town mixer. It's hitting the market soon, all I'll say is.. watch out, it's a good one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Deckie said:


> Morning @Rob Fisher. Orion Northern Star, this I can just vape & vape all day and every time I have a pull, I'm happy. I did try Hazeworks Startup & Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits - I found the lemon too raw and not enough creamy biscuit - but close enough. I seems us old wise owls are more fussy than most but maybe we've earned the right to be.


 You have not earned any right to be that way.
You paid for an item to provide the tastes it said it provided , and it didn't - thus there is a problem with it - this anomaly is not because of your age. Your wisened up taste buds should be telling you spot on what's right and wrong with it. You've earned the experience to have a say, but you don't deserve to have any bad tastes being produced from something you bought from some vendor. The only time you would have earned some different - otherworldly tastes is if you're DIY mixing your own concoctions  like Hilda [7de Laan]


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

Effjh said:


> As are there overhyped juices. I have gone through so much money in my quest for the ever elusive ADV and have been disappointed so many times. It really is a subjective thing, but I have found a couple of juices now that I like. The only juice that I absolutely love though is Charlie's Chalk Dust - Honey Badger, but it's too expensive to be my ADV. It just hits the spot every time.
> 
> I recently discovered Five Points juice range, local Cape Town mixer. It's hitting the market soon, all I'll say is.. watch out, it's a good one.


 Please notify me how I would be able to get this in the greter schemes of Cape Town


----------



## zadiac (28/1/16)

One *Hot* Wonder?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/1/16)

zadiac said:


> One *Hot* Wonder?


Usual click-bait... I expected an underwear model in severe state of undress with a VERY skimpy top at least, or a typo.
Turns out to be the latter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Effjh (28/1/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Usual click-bait... I expected an underwear model in severe state of undress with a VERY skimpy top at least, or a typo.
> Turns out to be the latter


One Hot Wonder - Man Juice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/1/16)

Effjh said:


> One Hot Wonder - Man Juice?


That would be classed as a deterrent, or a typo.
The chicks might dig it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (28/1/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> The chicks might dig it though



Nope, apparently it tasted burnt.


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

Effjh said:


> As are there overhyped juices. I have gone through so much money in my quest for the ever elusive ADV and have been disappointed so many times. It really is a subjective thing, but I have found a couple of juices now that I like. The only juice that I absolutely love though is Charlie's Chalk Dust - Honey Badger, but it's too expensive to be my ADV. It just hits the spot every time.
> 
> I recently discovered Five Points juice range, local Cape Town mixer. It's hitting the market soon, all I'll say is.. watch out, it's a good one.


 Ive just placed an order on Five Points, looking forward to trying out their range

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/16)

Maybe this can assist you. If you have a spare tank or two, fill them with juice and let it stand for a few hours. I found it made my experience with Milkman even better. To me, it brought out the flavour even more.


----------



## Chezzig (29/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Maybe this can assist you. If you have a spare tank or two, fill them with juice and let it stand for a few hours. I found it made my experience with Milkman even better. To me, it brought out the flavour even more.


 Awesome thanks @Pixstar , will give that a bash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (29/1/16)

Chezzig said:


> Im going to use the NCV Juice again tonight  I must say it, also depends on the time of day you vape.. some juices sometimes taste amazing to me and other times they yuk.. so strange.



So, I got another bottle of milk man to give it another go, am definitely getting the burnt/ashy taste that @Chezzig described in the first post.
Going to let a few other people try it out and see what the consensus is.


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

Deckie said:


> @Chezzig , Sorry to hear but you're not alone. Taste is very subjective. I held out for months while everyone raved about Milkman, eventually I gave in and bought. I was very disappointed. The same goes for Hazeworks Scream. This has happened more times than I care to remember - most recent Milk Lab Frappe, I just don't taste the coffee, only get a cereal taste which I don't like - now I'm sitting with 1 3/4 bottles. One cannot blame the juice, to most it probably does taste like cake to a starving Somali farmer, but to maybe a few it just doesn't do it. You just got to push the disappointment aside & stay positive. I've eventually found 1 juice I like out of hundreds. When one finds the juice profiles one likes and buy according to that, but at the same time exercising level headed constraint to buy everything, you'll win. Just my few cents of experience.


 @Deckie you wanting to get rid of your Milk lab Frappe?


----------



## Deckie (10/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> @Deckie you wanting to get rid of your Milk lab Frappe?


Hi ... Yes. I got 1 & 3/4 bottles still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/2/16)

Deckie said:


> Hi ... Yes. I got 1 & 3/4 bottles still.


You shouldn't have a problem getting rid of those especially with sir vape not having stock


----------



## Deckie (10/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> You shouldn't have a problem getting rid of those especially with sir vape not having stock


looks like it's gone already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (10/2/16)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher I haven't ventured down that ally as yet but I'm pondering ordering a 30ml btl of Tropical ice from Vapour mountain but consider ordering 1 30ml a waste so I'll wait until I can justify it.


 I can give you a 10ml of Tropical Ice to try


----------



## phanatik (10/2/16)

I had quite a bit of funny experiences with strawberry milk/desert type vapes.
The one that I have actually bought again was Bloody Sunday. 
But this needs a good steep. It had a very artificial/chemical aftertaste, but after 3 weeks or so, that taste disappeared and it tasted like a vanilla strawberry milkshake, without aftertaste!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (10/2/16)

Chezzig said:


> I can give you a 10ml of Tropical Ice to try


Thanks @Chezzig , I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Deckie (14/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order a bottle of XXX as well. Have you tried Foggs Milky Way? If you don't like them I'll buy them off you.


@Rob Fisher Evening Rob, just a report back on VM Tropical Ice & XXX. I ordered a bottle of each and am quite surprised. I prefer the XXX as an ADV so thank you. The Tropical Ice is not bad but rather good in the sense that I find it helps to refresh my palate when I vape my taste buds into a coma. Verdict - Yes I've added them to my arsenal. I also ordered a bottle of Rooibos Peach Iced Tea - too much for everyday to me, but .... I'm going to take a bit and add Tropical Ice to it & see what materializes, one never knows. Thanks again for the prod to take the plunge. Since then I've discovered another ADV for me - Creamy Clouds Pear & Caramel - although it's not something I will vape continuously but a definite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/16)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher Evening Rob, just a report back on VM Tropical Ice & XXX. I ordered a bottle of each and am quite surprised. I prefer the XXX as an ADV so thank you. The Tropical Ice is not bad but rather good in the sense that I find it helps to refresh my palate when I vape my taste buds into a coma. Verdict - Yes I've added them to my arsenal. I also ordered a bottle of Rooibos Peach Iced Tea - too much for everyday to me, but .... I'm going to take a bit and add Tropical Ice to it & see what materializes, one never knows. Thanks again for the prod to take the plunge. Since then I've discovered another ADV for me - Creamy Clouds Pear & Caramel - although it's not something I will vape continuously but a definite.



Yip XXX is an ADV in any tank or dripper system... Tropical Ice is way too powerful for today's tanks and need to be toned down for a sub ohm tank or used as a mix... at the weekend Arndt came up to me and gave me a tank to test... it was awesome... it was 50/50 Porcupine Rock Coconut and VM Tropical Ice.

Tropical Ice is my ADV in my REO's and is normally 9mg... perfect in a Divo or Cyclone. But on my last order I got some 3mg to mix other juices with to use in my sub ohm tanks!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

method1 said:


> So, I got another bottle of milk man to give it another go, am definitely getting the burnt/ashy taste that @Chezzig described in the first post.
> Going to let a few other people try it out and see what the consensus is.


What was the consensus?


----------



## method1 (16/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> What was the consensus?



Inconclusive. Tastes burnt to me. Others say it's sand. Some think it's just groovy.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

Oh this was confusing... there is another Milkman. Which I quite like.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/3/16)

method1 said:


> Inconclusive. Tastes burnt to me. Others say it's sand. Some think it's just groovy.


Just like the other Milkman. Seems milky vapes are a 50/50 chance to take. A try before buy scenario.


----------

